

Where is Philae? When will it wake up? - gokhan
http://blogs.esa.int/rosetta/2015/01/30/where-is-philae-when-will-it-wake-up/

======
swamp40
Unfortunately, it looks like Philae is destined to become the poster child for
the continued use of radioisotope thermal generators (RTG's) in spacecraft
(especially landers).

~~~
DanAndersen
Could you provide some additional reasoning about why that would be
unfortunate?

~~~
swamp40
Because if someone had asked "What if it lands in the shade?" before it
_actually_ landed in the shade, maybe this could have been prevented.

------
jhwhite
For some reason the term "do science" cracks me up.

